# How To Build A Thick Muscular Armour Plated Chest



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone wants a huge chest, plain and simple. The chest has always been regarded as one of the most powerful muscle groups in the body. A man with a well-developed chest is usually characterized as strong and virile. Just imagine for a moment if King Kong had flexed his biceps to display his supremacy rather [...]

*Read More...*


----------

